# Inter-Atalanta 3-4



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Questa sera alle 20:45.



Grazie Inter...


----------



## Hammer (7 Aprile 2013)

Vincono agile.


----------



## smallball (7 Aprile 2013)

credo sara' una passeggiata


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

l'atalanta non può perdere e con Rocchi-Cassano non sarà facile.


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

la pareggiano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2013)

Vinceranno sicuramente 1-0 con rimpallo su Rocchi al 96°.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

vince l'inter su


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Aprile 2013)

vincono easy tipo 3 o 4-1


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2013)

Cassano infortunato


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cassano infortunato



.....pure lui.....


----------



## DannySa (7 Aprile 2013)

Rotto Cassano, bene bene


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Aprile 2013)

ma non è che tognaccini ha iniziato a lavorare per l'inter?


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2013)

Che pippa sto Alvarez


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

clamoroso Alvarez


----------



## DannySa (7 Aprile 2013)

Alvarez è un ******* assurdo, da Chievo forse


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Godo per Cazzano, che noia non mi va piu premium  cosi non posso vedere niente


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2013)

Rocchi. Dai.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2013)

rocchi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

si Rocchi


----------



## DannySa (7 Aprile 2013)

Dai alla prossima li recuperiamo..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Sorpasso dell'Inter sulla Fiorentina D:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

sono più scarsi di Fiorentina, Roma e Lazio ma stanno li a 5 punti da noi...incredibile


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

ahah va beh no comment  adesso stracchino dirà che hanno sempre puntato su di lui che credono in lui e 100 altre paroline


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Che giornata indimenticabile.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2013)

... l'inter da qui alla fine ha un calendario molto ma molto agevole... tutte squadre di bassa classifica a parte napoli e lazio


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ... l'inter da qui alla fine ha un calendario molto ma molto agevole... tutte squadre di bassa classifica a parte napoli e lazio



Beh,Cagliari e Genoa devono salvarsi,Napoli e Lazio sono difficili,si sono stirati altri 2 attaccanti,con rocchi solo dove si presentano???


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Ah ma contro il Napoli devono ancora giocare? no perchè oggi sentivo che dicevano che il Napoli di grandi doveva solo piu sfidare noi mmmm, ecco perchè temo l'inter perchè segnano pure i morti viventi, beh bisogna vedere Cassano magari per la prossima già c'è


----------



## Sheldon92 (7 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,Cagliari e Genoa devono salvarsi,Napoli e Lazio sono difficili,si sono stirati altri 2 attaccanti,con rocchi solo dove si presentano???



Dimentichi che hanno una quantità di "fortuna" immane, purtroppo.


----------



## DannySa (7 Aprile 2013)

5 punti sono tutt'altro che pochi, alla prossima con chi giocano?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi che hanno una quantità di "fortuna" immane, purtroppo.



Beh ultimamente,visti i 3000 infortuni,non si direbbe.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> 5 punti sono tutt'altro che pochi, alla prossima con chi giocano?



Vanno a Cagliari.


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

L'atalanta un gol lo fa, per forza lo deve fare.


----------



## smallball (7 Aprile 2013)

contro il Cagliari giocano a Trieste


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh ultimamente,visti i 3000 infortuni,non si direbbe.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



A Trieste vorrai dire


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

kovacic e' fortissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Bonaventura 1-1


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Aprile 2013)

quei cani atalantini solo a noi rendono difficile la vita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

2-1 Alvarez manco passato 1 minuto


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'atalanta un gol lo fa, per forza lo deve fare.




grazie 


ma dai ma che schifo e'?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> grazie
> 
> 
> ma dai ma che schifo e'?


Ma non sarà che porti sfiga?


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

L'Atalanta fa ridere che roba


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

finita


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

3-1 Alvarez addio  spengo va tanto ormai, pure Alvarez riescono a far rinascere pazzesco


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vanno a Cagliari.



ma no... solo noi giochiamo nella bolgia cagliaritana, si giocherà a trieste con stadio nerazzurro...


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Aprile 2013)

spero retrocedano sti falliti. 

ma come si fa a prendere 3 pere da sta squadra di derelitti ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi che hanno una quantità di "fortuna" immane, purtroppo.



Fortuna?
Milito rotto, Palacio rotto..ora Cassano.


----------



## smallball (7 Aprile 2013)

Atalanta inguardabile ma si sapeva


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

gol Denis.


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

speriamo dai dai


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Aprile 2013)

il rigore che han fischiato ha del ridicolo come il 1° oggi a noi


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2013)

ma cosa ha visto l'arbitro?


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

3-3 Denis.


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

ahajahah ridicoli...stramaccioni mediocre pazzesco


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2013)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Aprile 2013)

Denissssssssss


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Pariiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ahajahah ridicoli...stramaccioni mediocre pazzesco



Eh dire che il loro punto forte doveva essere la difesa, stasera tutto il contrario.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Gol Denis.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)




----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

mado' che scarsi..manco il milan di leonardo


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

No ma forte juan jesus ..... Chi è' che diceva che era forte ?? Ahaha


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2013)

Remuntadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

3-4 e vai......


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

se oggi fosse finita 2 a 0 il terzo posto sarebbe saldato con la fiamma ossidrica


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

come ho detto a mio padre è una società destinata a far ridere


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> se oggi fosse finita 2 a 0 il terzo posto sarebbe saldato con la fiamma ossidrica



Ice godiamoci l'Inter non pensare ad oggi....


----------



## robs91 (7 Aprile 2013)

Zapata e Mexes in confronto a Ranocchia sono dei fenomeni


----------



## DannySa (7 Aprile 2013)

Ma non ci credo, non è vero, ho lasciato al gol di Pippocchi, non può essere..


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> se oggi fosse finita 2 a 0 il terzo posto sarebbe saldato con la fiamma ossidrica



già  sto ancora arrabbiata tantissimo da oggi  mi servirà qualche giorno per sbollire questa cosa.


----------



## chicagousait (7 Aprile 2013)

Ho lasciato che vincevano 3 a 1 e li ritrovo che stanno perdendo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ice godiamoci l'Inter non pensare ad oggi....



Impossibile non pensare ad oggi blu, 2-0 con l'uomo in più e poi vedi questi risultati e ti mangi le mani per forza!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ho lasciato che vincevano 3 a 1 e li ritrovo che stanno perdendo



Pazza Inter


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ice godiamoci l'Inter non pensare ad oggi....



bravo Blu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Pareggiando, noi e la Fiorentina, abbiamo allungato ulteriormente. ROTFL


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Impossibile non pensare ad oggi blu, 2-0 con l'uomo in più e poi vedi questi risultati e ti mangi le mani per forza!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Darren, se finisce così abbiamo allungato comunque sull'Inter. Guardiamo avanti.


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

ranocchia attaccante aggiunto ROTFL


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Si ma non è ancora finita, ALMENO il pareggio lo portano a casa.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Aprile 2013)

Rotfl


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, se finisce così abbiamo allungato comunque sull'Inter. Guardiamo avanti.


Il distacco, sempre buono, sulla Fiorentina resta invariato... dobbiamo soltanto attendere il derby.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Aprile 2013)

domani si parlerà solo del furto all'inter


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, se finisce così abbiamo allungato comunque sull'Inter. Guardiamo avanti.



Speriamo bene! La vedo dura onestamente, ma cerchiamo di essere ottimisti.


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

prevedo bordate di fischi


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pareggiando, noi e la Fiorentina, abbiamo allungato ulteriormente. ROTFL



ma l'inter non fa paura a nessuno.
a me interessava mettere pressione al napoli, ma a meno di miracoli non li riprendiamo più. 
vabbe, pazienza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2013)

ma che succede


----------



## DannySa (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Darren, se finisce così abbiamo allungato comunque sull'Inter. Guardiamo avanti.



Esatto esatto, allunga solo il Napoli che ci era davanti e non conta molto per la lotta alla Champions, li prendiamo? bene, non li prendiamo ma arriviamo terzi? è la stessa cosa praticamente.
Ottimo anche aver pareggiato oggi pur giocando malissimo, un punto glielo abbiamo preso e domani sera c'è il derby che magari va alla Roma anche se la Lazio è già fuori dai giochi.
Questa partita della pazza inter riporta tutto alla normalità, subire 4 gol in casa dall'Atalanta è veramente da cessi ma cessi forti!!


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

mbe'pensavo fosse rigore.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Handanovic in attacco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma l'inter non fa paura a nessuno.
> a me interessava mettere pressione al napoli, ma a meno di miracoli non li riprendiamo più.
> vabbe, pazienza.


L'obiettivo è il terzo posto, il secondo posto non è andato dato che ci sarà lo scontro diretto settimana prossima ma soprattutto è tanto di guadagnato. L'importante è centrare la qualificazione CL.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Esatto esatto, allunga solo il Napoli che ci era davanti e non conta molto per la lotta alla Champions, li prendiamo? bene, non li prendiamo ma arriviamo terzi? è la stessa cosa praticamente.
> Ottimo anche aver pareggiato oggi pur giocando malissimo, un punto glielo abbiamo preso e domani sera c'è il derby che magari va alla Roma anche se la Lazio è già fuori dai giochi.
> Questa partita della pazza inter riporta tutto alla normalità, subire 4 gol in casa dall'Atalanta è *veramente da cessi ma cessi forti!!*



...direi da Inter .....


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma l'inter non fa paura a nessuno.
> a me interessava mettere pressione al napoli, ma a meno di miracoli non li riprendiamo più.
> vabbe, pazienza.




ogni volta che il milan si fa i preliminari succede qualcosa di bello, 2003-2007


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee godoooooooo meno male che ci siete voi a farmi ridereeeeeeeeeeeee una partita in meno da giocare e sempre +6


----------



## chicagousait (7 Aprile 2013)

Ranocchia era il loro attaccante più pericoloso che ha sbagliato il più facile dei gol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ogni volta che il milan si fa i preliminari succede qualcosa di bello, 2003-2007


Tutto molto bello


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

ranocchia l'erede di nesta


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2013)

e domani un bel pareggino nel derby dai dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;161133 ha scritto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee godoooooooo meno male che ci siete voi a farmi ridereeeeeeeeeeeee una partita in meno da giocare e sempre +6


L'hanno giocata e sono a -8


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Aprile 2013)

ranocchiaaaaaaaaaaa ahahauhauhauhauahuahuahuahauhauhauahuhaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Schelotto impazzito ahahahaha


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Vincono agile.



....dicevi?


----------



## 2515 (7 Aprile 2013)

Cassano infortunato? Ok manca solo rocchi.XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ogni volta che il milan si fa i preliminari succede qualcosa di bello, 2003-2007



ci ho pensato anch'io


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> e domani un bel pareggino nel derby dai dai


Aò pupo, aò!


----------



## chicagousait (7 Aprile 2013)

Ma che vuole Schelotto?????


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Aprile 2013)

schelotto uomo di menta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;161140 ha scritto:


> Schelotto impazzito ahahahaha



che ha fatto?xD


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno faccia una gif con l'occasione finale di Ranocchiaahahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Avete visto la faccia di Moratti?


----------



## smallball (7 Aprile 2013)

da non credere...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Il gol sbagliato da Ranocchia mi ricorda quello sbagliato da Robinho l'anno scorso in Cagliari-Milan ma lo sbagliò sulla linea di porta se non ricordo male su passaggio di Aquilani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)

Beh....


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Ma quanto godo stasera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Aprile 2013)

Rospetto IDOLO 

P.S. Schelotto si conferma un povero *********.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Aprile 2013)

schettino s'è lasciato bene con gli ex compagni devo dire


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il gol sbagliato da Ranocchia mi ricorda quello sbagliato da Robinho l'anno scorso in Cagliari-Milan ma lo sbagliò sulla linea di porta se non ricordo male su passaggio di Aquilani.



Era Genoa-Milan.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> l'atalanta non può perdere e con Rocchi-Cassano non sarà facile.



No,ma vieni,le azzecco tutte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Alla fine possiamo essere soddisfatti dai, abbiamo passato un'altra giornata e le distanze non sono cambiare dalla fiorentina e abbiamo guadagnato 1 punto sull'inter


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ci ho pensato anch'io




Hai visto le maglie dell'anno prossimo? Sono pressoche' identiche a quelle del 2002-2003 in particolar modo quella bianca, con un buon mercato posiamo arrivare lontano


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> l'atalanta non può perdere e con Rocchi-Cassano non sarà facile.
> 
> 
> No,ma vieni,le azzecco tutte.



vogliamo altre perle per la prossima partita


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hai visto le maglie dell'anno prossimo? Sono pressoche' identiche a quelle del 2002-2003 in particolar modo quella bianca, con un buon mercato posiamo arrivare lontano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hai visto le maglie dell'anno prossimo? Sono pressoche' identiche a quelle del 2002-2003 in particolar modo quella bianca, con un buon mercato posiamo arrivare lontano



verissimo, solo che l'oro mi ricorda quelle del 2004-2005


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Aprile 2013)

babba mia sti cessi... solo contro di noi super handanovic e super schelotto...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

L'Inter è una vera goduria....


----------



## sion (7 Aprile 2013)

diciamo che mi sono quai ripreso dalla delusione di oggi,grazie inter,altra giornata memorabile!


----------



## smallball (7 Aprile 2013)

questi 3 goal di Denis restano nella storia


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;161163 ha scritto:


> vogliamo altre perle per la prossima partita



Don't worry,ho una tale classe che voglio condividerla,non sono egoista da tenerla solo per me.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Cmq anche se vince la Roma non sarebbe male, tanto stanno a -11, se dovessero vincere riaggancerebbero pure l'Inter lol


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

L'Inter e' fuori , la fiorentina grazie ad allegri e' totalmente in corsa hanno un calendario ridicolo rischiamo molto a nn aver vinto oggi


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Cmq anche se vince la Roma non sarebbe male, tanto stanno a -11, se dovessero vincere riaggancerebbero pure l'Inter lol



Domani forza Roma...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> L'Inter e' fuori , la fiorentina grazie ad allegri e' totalmente in corsa hanno un calendario ridicolo rischiamo molto a nn aver vinto oggi



...l'importante è stato *non perdere* a Firenze.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

che dire...sono davvero tragicomici,riuscire a prendere 4 pere in casa dall'atalanta è impresa ardua.Questa sconfitta decreta il loro addio definitivo alle residue speranze di lottare ancora per il terzo posto.Secondo anno consecutivo senza partecipare alla Champions League per l'inter

stanno pagando tutta la fortuna che hanno avuto l'anno del triplete


----------



## Hammer (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....dicevi?



Ho tirato loro una gufata indicibile, caro Blu


----------



## smallball (7 Aprile 2013)

un suicidio degno della loro storia


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ho tirato loro una gufata indicibile, caro Blu



.....amico mio continua così....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Ho un intertriste che piange contro Gervasoni


----------



## smallball (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho un intertriste che piange contro Gervasoni


che immagine struggente ahahahhahahahha


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Domani forza Roma...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Prima della partita si per come si era messa sul 2 a 0 per noi e' un autogoal pazzesco nn aver chiuso i conti, senza contare che per il secondo posto ormai la vedo difficile


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Inter, Rocchi al 45': "Felice per il gol. Ora conquistiamo la vittoria"


----------



## smallball (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inter, Rocchi al 45': "Felice per il gol. Ora conquistiamo la vittoria"


Rotfl


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Prima della partita si per come si era messa sul 2 a 0 per noi e' un autogoal pazzesco nn aver chiuso i conti, senza contare che per il secondo posto ormai la vedo difficile


Infatti io il Napoli ormai non lo considero nemmeno. Sto più attento a quelle dietro onestamente. Certo che se ci scappa una bella vittoria in Milan-Napoli un pensierino lo farei, ma la Domenica dopo abbiamo la Rube a Torino...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Aprile 2013)

Inter grazie di esistere


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Aprile 2013)

Bene bene 
Ma l'Inter anche prima di questa sera non la consideravo una rivale credibile per il terzo posto.
E' totalmente anti-calcio, è stata graziata fin troppe volte.
Ha un gioco da centroclassifica.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Prima della partita si per come si era messa sul 2 a 0 per noi e' un autogoal pazzesco nn aver chiuso i conti, senza contare che per il secondo posto ormai la vedo difficile



Si,lo penso anch'io,però vedendo dov'eravamo a Novembre,direi che il 3° posto sarebbe già un miracolo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Da Interfans 
* Originariamente Scritto da Lelef92 
Che inculata*


Leo_88

il problema è che cassano si è rotto (l'avevo detto di mettere le riserve ***.zo!!) e che schelotto non può tornare all'atalanta, quindi dobbiamo tenercelo...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Aprile 2013)

"Sopra il cielo,c'è l'Inter."

NOPE,ci sono altre 5 squadre


----------



## Aphex (7 Aprile 2013)

Per fortuna che esiste l'Inter, in giornate come queste riescono sempre a metterti di buon umore


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (7 Aprile 2013)

Interfans: VOGLIO DAL PROSSIMO ANNO L'INTER NELLA BUNDESLIGA .


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Da interfans

*un campionato così falsato non si vedeva dai tempi del 98...
al netto dei torti arbitrali siamo abbondantamente secondi, a ridosso della prima... e senza tutti gli infortuni.......... *




Gli utenti campani capiranno:

*Denis ma all'anem e chi te bbive *


Sul 3-3

*voglio il quarto...più forti del fango *



Sul 3-4,un tale Lelef92

*Voglio morire *



Stee79

*un rigore del genere è da ufficio inchieste!!!
ma la nostra fase difensiva è da partita venduta.... non se ne può più.. *


----------



## jaws (7 Aprile 2013)

Grazie di esistere


----------



## smallball (7 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da interfans
> 
> *un campionato così falsato non si vedeva dai tempi del 98...
> al netto dei torti arbitrali siamo abbondantamente secondi, a ridosso della prima... e senza tutti gli infortuni.......... *


dai non ci credo...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da interfans
> 
> *un campionato così falsato non si vedeva dai tempi del 98...
> al netto dei torti arbitrali siamo abbondantamente secondi, a ridosso della prima... e senza tutti gli infortuni.......... *




Altra perla: 
"rigore inventato, evidentemente dopo il pareggio del milan, l'Inter stasera non poteva permettersi di vincere ed è arrivato l'aiutino.
credo che farò a meno di guardare le rimanenti partite, ne guadagno in salute.
fàncùlo a tutto il campionato italiano".


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Aprile 2013)

> a questo punto una pietra tombale su questo campionato tarocco si deve mettere x forza..l'inter nn va in champions x demeriti suoi e x le solite ladrate...la rube se era nelle ns condizioni a quest'ora viaggiava al 2° o 3° posto in tutta tranquillità...VOGLIO DAL PROSSIMO ANNO L'INTER NELLA BUNDESLIGA .





> rigore inventato, evidentemente dopo il pareggio del milan, l'Inter stasera non poteva permettersi di vincere ed è arrivato l'aiutino.
> credo che farò a meno di guardare le rimanenti partite, ne guadagno in salute.
> fàncùlo a tutto il campionato italiano.
> :inter:





> manco le palle per picchiarli a fine partita abiamo avuto
> io avrei scatenato un mega rissone con mazzate agli atalantini e *****ttone di guarin in miscia all'arbitro....
> così prendevamo due piccioni cn una fava...2 anni di squalifica a guarin e 6 denti rotti a gervasoni





> Vada per l'arbitro, vada per gli infortuni, ma ora basta, bisogna sbattere i pugni sul tavolo, non è possibile che gli arbitri vedano ciò che non esiste contro di noi





> Io non presenterei più la squadra.
> Ormai i punti salvezza li abbiamo.
> Sarebbe un segnale forte





> Ragazzi, vi state incazzando per un reality show.





> Prima di parlare di questa partita private a paragonarla a Genoa - Milan e poi ne riparliamo. L'arbitro può indirizzare i punti come cazzzo gli pare. Noi terzi non ci possiamo arrivare per demeriti nostri sicuro ma anche perché così è deciso





> Stasera la società non c'entra niente. Idem l'allenatore. Stasera tutto si chiama Gervasoni, rampollo della mafia che governa il calcio italiano. La società piuttosto, prima di correggere il proprio operato in termini di programmi, acquisti e cessioni, si faccia sentire a livello orizzontale, anche a costo di fare come l'Angelo Moratti fece nel 1961. Non si può tollerare a lungo lo scempio di arbitraggi come questo ed il vergognoso disegno che ci sta sopra. Basta!





> Almeno aprono l'indagine.
> 
> Se sono ancora così incazzato domani, in mattinata vado a presentare la denuncia.
> 
> ...





> gli arbitri ci stanno distruggendo psicologicamente





> Galliani avrà sbagliato a fare il bonifico, ma gli è andata bene ugualmente





> PER LA QUARTA VOLTA:
> 
> ARBITRAGGIO
> DA INDAGINE
> ...





> Ho sempre pensato che dovessero far di tutto per far riprendere alla Juve i due scudetti tolti con calciopoli e al Milan il terzo posto, oggi ne ho la certezza





> ma che ****.o sono???
> 
> allucinazioni????????
> 
> RITIRATE LA SQUADRA





> han deciso che non dobbiamo vincere










La denuncia


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Rivogliono Mou:
Interfans
*O si prende mou o è finita. L'unico che riusciva a fronteggiare questa mafia e questa prostituzione intellettuale.
*


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (7 Aprile 2013)

Gervasoni rampollo della mafia che governa il calcio italiano
aahahahahahah


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Aprile 2013)

Aspetto le solite lamentele di Mister Bean


----------



## Nivre (7 Aprile 2013)

Che banda di falliti.

GODO spudoratamente.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Contro Branca
Interfans 

*ma marino va a parlade dove ****,o e' branca*


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

comunque le milanesi stanno sulle scatole a qualcuno. della valle, de laurentiis (ancora non mi spiego come faccia a non avere rigori fischiati contro 'sto Napoli) e agnellino sicuramente.
arbitri davvero indecorosi. noi soprattutto ad inizio stagione. per non parlare di oggi e di praticamente tutti gli scontri diretti con juve, fiorentina e napoli dallo scorso anno.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Questa è bella: 

*Interfans 
"L'inter non perdeva 3 partite consecutive in casa dal 1955!!!"*

Sarà vero?


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Ahaha bellissimo un vero spasso


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'hanno giocata e sono a -8



sisi  era per dire +6 dalla 4 

----------------------------------------------

E delirio sia Zanetti che stracchino urlano allo scandalo  , hanno dato un rigore inventato vero ma stavano sempre 3-2 eh cosa si lamentano l'hanno persa per colpa loro eh


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Leggete: "Primavera in campo fino alla fine e fare in modo che alla estero capiscano la situazione". 

Interfans


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che ha fatto?xD



ha fatto scaturire una rissa,: non riuscivano manco a fermarlo a premium hanno detto che hanno dovuto portarlo fuori dal campo di peso


----------



## Graxx (7 Aprile 2013)

sono ridicoli...ci credevano,hanno perso in modo balordo e danno tutta la colpa all'arbitro quando il gol del 2-1 è viziato da un fallo su stendardo e poi cmq prendi il rigore del 3-2 una squadra seria o mantiene il risultato o gliene da altre 2...poi a fine partita schiaffi e pugni...la solita interm.erda insomma...


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leggete: "Primavera in campo fino alla fine e fare in modo che alla estero capiscano la situazione".
> 
> Interfans



looool sono ridicoli, cioe ribadisco ok il rigore non c'era almeno da premium non si capisce poi chissa se c'è qualcosa, ma stavano comunque vincendo 3-2 e non ci sono state espulsioni, le prossime due reti mica e colpa dell'arbitro  ma vedrete la prossima settimana un rigore non mancherà visto che si e lamentato pure nonno zanetti.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Aprile 2013)

Stramaccioni ridicolo.
Non ci si può attaccare sempre e solo agli arbitri.
Le decisioni arbitrali vanno accettate e questo vale anche per il Milan che oggi non ha pareggiato solo per i rigori dati e non dati.


----------



## Sindaco (7 Aprile 2013)

Poetici, come sempre!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> *Poetici*, come sempre!



Patetici...vuoi dire....


----------



## DannySa (7 Aprile 2013)

E' troppo bello


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leggete: "Primavera in campo fino alla fine e fare in modo che alla estero capiscano la situazione".
> 
> Interfans



Che dovrebbero capire???Che sono la squadra più ridicola della storia???Che se il povero e compianto Facchetti fosse ancora vivo sarebbero stati processati per illecito sportivo e perso i trofei vinti???


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Ranocchia .....


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Aprile 2013)

Ranocchia hahsha ma come ha fatto ????


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Già col Tottenham si mangiò un goal fatto...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ranocchia hahsha ma come ha fatto ????



...sarà andato a lezione da Robinho .....


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ranocchia .....



grande mo faccio la gif


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Aprile 2013)

Amateli, pazzi.


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2013)

E noi dovremmo avere paura di questi qui per il terzo posto!?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Parole di mio padre sul 3-1:

*Fesso che non sei altro,te e quella squadra di menta,questi dell'inter ci arrivano....*


----------



## smallball (8 Aprile 2013)

le dichiarazioni di Stramaccioni alla stampa sono a dir poco allucinanti


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Underhill84 (8 Aprile 2013)

Moratti: Gervasoni è in malafede..

siamo al gomblotto


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Aprile 2013)

ma con che coraggio parlano dopo la ladrata che ci hanno fatto a noi oggi pomeriggio ? questi qua sono senza vergogna. 

strama-strama bene-bene, sempre più ridicolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

*Stramaccioni ha rivelato che giocatori del calibro di Zanetti e Samuel avvertono cose strane in questo periodo......*


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Stramaccioni ha rivelato che giocatori del calibro di Zanetti e Samuel avvertono cose strane in questo periodo......*




....forse avvertono che l'Europa si allontana ......


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Su interfans la buttano in politica:

*
Originariamente Scritto da MiticoZenga 
Il problema è che in Italia non esiste un partito antiberlusconi. Il Pd è un finto partito opposizione. Ha sempore fatto di tutto anzi per aiutare Berlusconi e salvarlo. Gli ha regalato anche le frequenze Tv chiedere al baffo D Alema. Quindi per un Moratti è anche difficile lottare contro Berlusconi politicamente visto che non c 'è nessu partito che lo combatte sul serio.

L unico sarebbe Grillo ma figuriamoci..
Se Grillo si ammorbidisce un minimo è l'unica speranza per questo paese...*


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2013)

Un avatar su interfans
Vedi l'allegato 465


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Aprile 2013)

Sono tornati


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2013)

Leggere codesti commenti di IndeFans è soddisfacente quanto dissetarsi con purissimo nettare colto direttamente dall'anfora personale di Zeus stesso.
Sono in estasi.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Ora i perdazzurri l'hanno buttata in estrema caciara.Si parla di Grillo che deve contrastare zio Ilvio per disincrementare il potere del Milan in Lega,cioè un ragionamento che manco uno schizofrenico colpito da ictus avrebbe fatto.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2013)

sta per iniziare la nuova calciopoli dai... "questa non è buona fede" è pesante

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Stramaccioni ha rivelato che giocatori del calibro di Zanetti e Samuel avvertono cose strane in questo periodo......*



penso che avvertano un c*zz* in*c*lo


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Aprile 2013)

Comunque attenzione,questi sono pericolosi per via di Telecom e quant'altro.


----------



## Hammer (8 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Stramaccioni ridicolo.
> Non ci si può attaccare sempre e solo agli arbitri.
> Le decisioni arbitrali vanno accettate e questo vale anche per il Milan che oggi non ha pareggiato solo per i rigori dati e non dati.



Deve nascondere la sua scarsezza in qualche modo. L'anno prossimo torna dai ragazzini


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su interfans la buttano in politica:
> 
> *
> Originariamente Scritto da MiticoZenga
> ...



Eroi


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Aprile 2013)

ahahaahha no va beh ora e colpa di berlusconi se hanno perso no va beh siamo al delirio  tranquilli tifosotti che domenica vi regalano almeno un rigorino tranquilli piangere serve


----------



## #Dodo90# (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma quanto godo a vederli rosicare così? Sembra che abbiano preso 4 gol dall'arbitro... Ma c'era malafede anche nelle partite con Chelsea, Barcelona e Bayern per caso?


----------



## Canonista (8 Aprile 2013)

Poverini...


----------



## juventino (8 Aprile 2013)

Che bello ormai siamo tornati totalmente alla normalità. Se continuano così resteranno fuori dalla Champions per altri 5 anni.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su interfans la buttano in politica:
> 
> *
> Originariamente Scritto da MiticoZenga
> ...



No vabbè questa è l'apoteosi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2013)

Ahahahahahahahh!!
Che argomentazioni, adesso tirano in ballo pure D'Alema e Grillo


----------

